# Joomla - eigene PHP Seiten erstellen... Jquery verwenden.... Wie?



## Hans Buckel (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

steh momentan vor einem Problem wo ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.
Also ich entwickle derzeit eine Homepage auf Joomla.
Ich habe für dieses Projekt eine eigene MySql Datenbank angelegt.

Nun dass ist mein erstes anspruchsvolles Projekt mit Joomla, daher stand ich schon mal
vor dem Problem wie ich überhaupt php code in einem joomla beitrag nutzen kann.
Dafür verwende ich derzeit das plugin sourcerer, dieser ermöglich php code in einem beitrag.

Habe jetzt also php code der mit einer sql abfrage die Daten aus der Datenbank holt und in
einer HTML Tabelle mit jeweils einer Checkbox für jeden Eintrag darstellt - funktioniert soweit. Der User sollte jetzt gewisse
Checkboxen auswählen, dann auf einem Button klicken... dann soll eine neue andere Sql
Abfrage ausgeführt werden und der Inhalt soll wieder in einer Tabelle mit Checkboxen dargestellt werden (Die erste Tabelle bleibt).
Dass will ich so machen da der Inhalt der zweiten Tabelle von der Auswahl der ersten Tabelle abhängt.

Jetzt gehts weiter... der User kann in der zweiten Tabelle wieder auswählen, klickt er wieder muss ich wieder
mit einer SQL Abfrage die Daten aus der Datenbank lesen die zu der Auswahl passen. Das ist dann das letztendliche
Ergebnis, wie ich das darstellen möchte weiß ich noch nicht... aber ich muss ja erst mal so weit kommen.

Das ganze ist mit sourcerer sehr umständlich bzw. ich denke fast unmöglich.
Nun ich habe mir das Plugin EasyCreator angeschaut und installiert, jedoch habe 
ich keine Ahnung was ich erstellen muss...

Wie soll ich das ganze am besten angehen... umsetzen?

Wie kann ich überhaupt eigene Php Dateien in joomla verwenden bzw. anlegen?
- Momentan ist der php code wie gesagt mit sourcerer direkt im Beitrag.


----------



## akrite (26. Februar 2010)

...es wäre ja schick, wenn Du uns erstmal verraten könntest, was genau Du mit dem PHP-Code erreichen willst - es gibt noch die Möglichkeit des Wrappers, damit kannst Du ganze Seiteninhalte quasi einfügen, z.B. google.de bei Dir auf einer Modulposition laufen lassen.


----------



## Hans Buckel (26. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Hab ich doch erklärt....
Der Php code liest mit einer SQL Abfrage die Daten aus der Datenbank und stellt diese Daten dann in einer HTML Tabelle mit Checkboxen da...
Es gibt 3 verschiedene SQL Abfrage... die zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten aufgerufen werden sollen...

Wrapper Klasse ist daher würde ich sagen etwas ungünstig....


----------



## Hans Buckel (26. Februar 2010)

Und wie kann ich eigentlich Ajax bzw. JQuery in Joomla nutzen?


----------



## miko (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich mache das auch mit/ über den sourcerer.
Ich finde das sehr gut, weil ich ein Partnernetzwerk aufbaue, ich mache das alles mit Dreamweaver.
Du kannst deine Seite kommplett erstellen, so wie du diese haben möchtest, mit allen Abfragen, Tabellen, Formularen.....

Dann speicher ich die erstellte Dreamweaver Seite ( Beispiel: mein.php) lade das auf den Server hoch.
In Joomla erstellst ich einen neuen Beitrag, dort kommt der sourcerer Code rein:

{phpfile}mein.php{/phpfile}

Dann merke ich mir die Beitrag ID um einen Link im Menü zusetzen - und siehe da alle wird angezeigt!


----------

